# Reptiles, arachnids, and other creepy critters thread



## Android raptor (Dec 11, 2020)

ITT reptiles, amphibians, spiders, scorpions, millipedes, etc. Sperg about your animals, post pics, anything related to herp and invert shit. Maybe even hobby drama and gossip not fucked up enough for the herp horrorcow thread. 

My new brown widow seems to be doing well. She's eating, webbing, and even made an egg sack. I plan on getting the egg sack out with some tongs and going out in the woods and finding a nice place for it. I also cleaned my friend's rosy boa rack and didn't get bit (which is always nice since they try to bite at everything so I tend to get bit at least once about half the time I mess with them).


----------



## Ruin (Dec 11, 2020)

Anyone else have a bearded dragon? I love mine, she's my buddy.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 11, 2020)

I will probably never get a snake as a pet, but if I did I would get a green snake. They are so green, teeny, and look like they are smiling. Always happy bois!


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 11, 2020)

I always wanted a reptile as a pet.  Closest thing i came to one was a pet turtle when I was in elementary school.  Fucking thing shit a lot though.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 11, 2020)

Asian lady beetles, or Harmonia axyridis, are the bane of my existence. 

They were introduced in the Midwest decades ago to fight aphids and they're fucking everywhere now. Each spring and fall they get super active and they love to invade houses and set up shop. They crawl everywhere, they attack windows. They are attracted to light. They like flying in your face or crawling on you and they release a sweet but awful smelling stink juice when threatened. I can't even comfortably drink a can of pop in my house for months of the year because the fuckers will crawl in the can and float in the pop if you don't hold the can the entire time. 

I hate these fuckers more than any other animal. Fuck Asian beetles and fuck Asia and Asians.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 11, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Anyone else have a bearded dragon? I love mine, she's my buddy.


I don't, but I have friends who do, and I'm currently staying with them and helping care for animals. They also do reptile rescue and we get in lots of beardies, many with health issues like MBD. We currently have one we just got with some mouth issues, gonna take her to the vet when possible. 

They're fun, though they definitely can have attitude. Also the pet stores do not give proper care info at all.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 11, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> View attachment 1782902


This reminds me of a nightmare I had once as a kid.  I was walking in the halls at my elementary school and opened the doors to go up the stairs and these fuckers were all over the walls, and one of them flew at my face.  I woke up immediately after that.

I'm confused by your first pic though.  If regular lady bugs eat garden pests, then whats the point of having the Asian ones?  Are Aphids not part of the regular lady bug's diet?


----------



## Sicklick (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 11, 2020)

SSF2T Old User said:


> I'm confused by your first pic though.  If regular lady bugs eat garden pests, then whats the point of having the Asian ones?  Are Aphids not part of the regular lady bug's diet?



That's a very good question that I do not know the answer to. Domestic ladybugs do eat aphids. Wiki talks about the Asians as being aggressive, probably in comparison to domestic bugs so maybe that?



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonia_axyridis#North_America


----------



## EryngiumLostHisKeys (Dec 11, 2020)

Shalom fellow reptile enjoyers!


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 11, 2020)

Lizards fucking rule.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 11, 2020)

Tarantulas are a very sweet looky pets. They're relatively low maintenance but that's usually the new worlds. Old worlds still kinda scare the shit out of me because of their fast aggressive reflexes but overall they have gorgeous colors. Thought about getting a cobalt blue tarantula, orchid mantis or devil flower mantis


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 12, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Tarantulas are a very sweet looky pets. They're relatively low maintenance but that's usually the new worlds. Old worlds still kinda scare the shit out of me because of their fast aggressive reflexes but overall they have gorgeous colors. Thought about getting a cobalt blue tarantula, orchid mantis or devil flower mantis


Old worlds are beautiful but yeah they definitely aren't for beginners. I've also had horrible luck keeping avics alive. 

My new world terrestrial guys all seem to be doing good though. Even if my red knee is a butthead that likes to kick hairs.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 12, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> Old worlds are beautiful but yeah they definitely aren't for beginners. I've also had horrible luck keeping avics alive.
> 
> My new world terrestrial guys all seem to be doing good though. Even if my red knee is a butthead that likes to kick hairs.


I bet that red knees a beaut after molting.

speaking of molting, for those who want a tarantula in the future, when it's molting make sure not to have crickets or any other thing in the enclosure because spidey is soft and weak and it'll die from the stress.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 12, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> I bet that red knees a beaut after molting.
> 
> speaking of molting, for those who want a tarantula in the future, when it's molting make sure not to have crickets or any other thing in the enclosure because spidey is soft and weak and it'll die from the stress.


Oh he gets more handsome with every molt. He's just a pissy teen currently.

And yeah it's best to avoid having any feeders near molting spiders. Crickets and mealworms can even eat a spider that's molting. 

My baby Asian forest scorpion molted last month and I only tried feeding her a couple days ago. I know it takes a while for the new exoskeleton to harden so I wanted to make sure it was safe. She got the crickets fine and I even saw her use her stinger (normally I see my scorps just use their claws and shove bugs into their mouth without stinging).


----------



## DapperShark (Dec 12, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Anyone else have a bearded dragon? I love mine, she's my buddy.


I had one when I was a kid, loved the little guy, unfortunately my dipshit younger brother took him out of his enclosure one time and my cat wrecked his shit.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a blood python (python brongersmai) named Anri. Super sweet gal, is the perfect lap snake. Bloods are ground snakes so they’re notoriously thicc bodied. One fun fact is that they can normally go months without pooping because of how slow their metabolisms work. Picture below isn’t my snake, just a specimen off google. My gal is young so her colors haven’t gone as dark yet.

I have friends with snakes and reptiles, so I get to hang out with several species here and there. My boyfriend has a red tail boa constrictor, local giant centipede, and we’re fostering some baby garter snakes. I’d love to get a giant millipede. They’re so round and friendly. My true dream pet is a monitor lizard (preferably a white/black throat or water monitor). Those require a LOT of husbandry though.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 12, 2020)

Giant African millipedes are hard AF to get now because the countries they're native to cracked the fuck down on catching and exporting wild ones. Which is probably for the best, but makes it sadly really hard to get ahold of them now. I've gotten to interact with some though, they're fantastic. 

Bloods are fun looking, but I've heard they can be mean. Sounds like you lucked out with a good tempered one. I also hear they need lots of water.

Another thing I want to add with spiders for beginners to be aware of is that it's not good to feed them vertebrates (i.e. pinkies) more than occasionally. The high levels of calcium and fat can be unhealthy and even kill them if they get too much. Even bird eating spiders, despite their common name, mostly eat invertebrates in the wild and should only be fed vertebrates maybe every couple months (if at all).

Same thing with other big, carnivorous inverts. I know there are tons of fuckboys that get a kick out of feeding giant centipedes mice or small lizards, but it's not healthy for them to get that every meal and in the wild they mostly eat invertebrates. 

Tossing your inverts an extra pinkie a picky snake refused occasionally is fine, but I have heard horror stories about people feeding them vertebrates every damn meal and killing or seriously sickening their pets.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 14, 2020)

Doublepost, but I'm going to share a few recent critter pics I have


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 17, 2020)

Bumping the thread with a few more pics, I took these before turning the lights out for the night


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 17, 2020)

Since I have two red-eared sliders, I'm still astounded that they both learned my name when I was gone. then again, they are very observant. 
The female is even cunning, going so far as to swim below to prevent the male from reaching a piece of dried shrimp lol.
Oh, and since they're juveniles...the male always does his mating dance and I observed he starts it earlier by two hours.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 18, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> Since I have two red-eared sliders, I'm still astounded that they both learned my name when I was gone. then again, they are very observant.
> The female is even cunning, going so far as to swim below to prevent the male from reaching a piece of dried shrimp lol.
> Oh, and since they're juveniles...the male always does his mating dance and I observed he starts it earlier by two hours.


Turtles are very intelligent. A lot of people don't realize how smart reptiles are. Turtles and tortoises are also constantly horny, my friends torts are always humping everything.

Just make sure you are able to build a huge enclose for them as they get bigger, sliders need 10 gallons per inch of shell and get up to 12 inches.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 18, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> Turtles are very intelligent. A lot of people don't realize how smart reptiles are. Turtles and tortoises are also constantly horny, my friends torts are always humping everything.
> 
> Just make sure you are able to build a huge enclose for them as they get bigger, sliders need 10 gallons per inch of shell and get up to 12 inches.


We are planning on giving them a tank with two heaters once we move to an apartment.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 19, 2020)

So the friends I'm staying with have a bit of a German roach problem in the kitchen. They've put down the gel and bait things because we're all worried about anything that could harm our animals. I've moved my guys upstairs and so far everything seems ok, but I'm still a bit nervous in the back of my mind. 

What they put down seems to be doing a good job of killing the pests but not spreading to the rest of the house. I'm making sure to wash my hands before touching my animals especially after being in the kitchen, and I'm trying to avoid going near the areas where the bait and gel are. 

Pet inverts and other exotics (especially amphibians) are so delicate, and you have to be very careful about any chemicals you bring in the house. Pest control especially is tricky and I've had bad experiences with having my animals die after accidental exposure to pesticides (years ago I almost lost my entire hisser colony because my sisters cat would sit on the tank and drop hair in it after he had flea drops). 

Idk tl;dr, pest control is happening in the house and so far my guys have been ok but I'm still paranoid

Also, a christmas pic of my friends tegu


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 19, 2020)

That lizard is a cutie patootie, not gonna lie!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 19, 2020)

tip: if you ever see a tiny centipede like creature in your house do NOT kill it. I forget the exact name but these guys do not harm food in any way, don't bite, and don't carry disease or germs, and instead they hunt cockroaches and silverfish and keep them from entering your home.


----------



## Tard Repository (Dec 19, 2020)

I've actually been considering getting a tarantula to help kick my autistic fear of spiders. Didn't realize how docile they actually are until I started watching tarantula keepers on the 'net.

Snakes are fucking cool also and I'm planning on getting a Hognose when I'm financially able to.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 19, 2020)

Ruin said:


> Anyone else have a bearded dragon? I love mine, she's my buddy.


My therapist has one and she showed me her picture.
The bearded dragon 'pancakes' (similar to basking) and seems to love watching TV, especially cartoons.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 19, 2020)

horrorfan89 said:


> tip: if you ever see a tiny centipede like creature in your house do NOT kill it. I forget the exact name but these guys do not harm food in any way, don't bite, and don't carry disease or germs, and instead they hunt cockroaches and silverfish and keep them from entering your home.


House centipedes! They're very helpful and I think they're cute. I wish you could buy them like you can with ladybugs to use as natural pest control. 

Plus they look like walking eyebrows, which is fun.

I love the regular centipedes as well, used to have 2 vietnamese pedes. One died of old age but the other was a baby who died unexpectedly and that fucked me the hell up. I was crying nonstop the whole day afterwards. 


Tard Repository said:


> I've actually been considering getting a tarantula to help kick my autistic fear of spiders. Didn't realize how docile they actually are until I started watching tarantula keepers on the 'net.
> 
> Snakes are fucking cool also and I'm planning on getting a Hognose when I'm financially able to.


I always recommend getting into the spider life. I'd recommend a curly hair, Arizona blonde, Chaco golden knee, Mexican red knee, or rose hair. Those are all hardy species that tend to be docile (tho my red knee is a butthead that likes kicking hairs), and even if they were to bite the venom isn't very potent (like a bee sting). Rose hairs can be picky about food though, they're like ball pythons where they sometimes randomly don't want to eat. Mine once went 9 months without eating. 

Just make sure to do research and be very careful if you decide to handle the spider. They're very delicate and a fall can kill them. Also be very careful about keeping pesticides and other chemicals away from them. 

This is my rose hair, #nastybitch (Hashtag for short). She used to be very skittish, but she's gotten a lot better and braver. She was my first tarantula and I love her to death.


----------



## Cryptojew (Dec 19, 2020)

I got into herps this summer after meeting a beatiful Florida Kingsnake at a pet shop. He's by far the friendliest snake I've ever met, a total bro. After I brought him home I found out he's actually a fairly expensive morph, was a bit of a shock considering how little he was being sold for.


I also have this baby childrens python, who's a bit of a drip. She is very cute though.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 20, 2020)

2020 has been kind to my herping game.
Got my lifer Eastern Coralsnake, Pinewoods Snake, Glossy Crayfish snake, and I've been blowing up the GADNR & FFWCC emails with new Southern Dusky locales

My most recent noteworthy find was this GORGEOUS subadult Canebrake rattlesnake from southeast Georgia. I'm assuming its a she because the tail seemed really short, and females do have smaller tails (&subcaudal scales) than do males.
Either way freaking beautiful individual the day after Thanksgiving, and really happy I got to see her before cold December rains came in and ruined all the fun.

--- IMAGES REDACTED ---


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 20, 2020)

Ah man, that's an awesome snake! I love the native venomous snakes but unfortunately haven't seen them much. Corals are also a lifer for me, I have friends that have seen them though. 

One of my favorite memories is seeing my first wild timber on July 4th 2017. He was a big, calm guy living underneath an old foundation. Had a massive, intact rattle too. We tried to get him out with a snake hook for a better look but he was just like nah and crawled further back where we couldn't see him. Never rattled once or anything. Fantastic snake, I hope he's still out there doing well. 

Unfortunately the extreme persecution venomous species get is really hurting their numbers. I do everything I can to try and educate people but some people just refuse to listen. I think some people are just sick fucks that get off on killing animals and know snakes are an acceptable target. 

Have an old-ass captive Eastern pic for a less depressing note.


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 20, 2020)

Reptiles are cool.


Arachnids?
Fire is the only answer. Humans developed the ability to spot a spider instantly even in their peripheral vision for a reason.



Edit:Neg rate me all you want, If you like Spiders you got serious fucking problems.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 20, 2020)

A vast majority of spiders are not dangerous to humans, and even the species that are are often docile and not aggressive (like widows). Fear of them is actually something that tends to be learned, typically from parents. 

They also are very important as both predators and prey. 

Have a pic of my handsome, pissy boy. I love all my spiders even if they're brats that throw hairs.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Reptiles?









I'd say it's kinda sad that reptiles aren't as popular as pets as cats or dogs, but the flip side of that means less scaly critters abandoned once the charm of owning one wears off.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 20, 2020)

Coldgrip said:


> Spoiler: Reptiles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there are still plenty of reptiles that get mistreated and abandoned. Where I'm at beardies and ball pythons especially tend to get ditched, and some reptiles we've helped were found just roaming around outside. They often have injuries, infections, or are malnourished. 

Even if reptiles aren't as common as cats or dogs, there are still sadly a lot out there being harmed and neglected. It tends to get taken way less seriously than abuse to mammals too. 

Some of the worst me and my friends have experienced include a bunch of ball pythons that were abandoned in a storage unit that we had to break into to rescue, in November no less. The snakes miraculously were ok despite being in the cold with no water for weeks (one of my balls id one of them). 

There was also a boa that was found in the middle of downtown in a dumpster that had a severe infection that took a long time to treat. As well as a carpet python that was found outside on Christmas eve last year. We named him Noel and I thought he was a goner because he had such a bad respiratory infection. It's a real Christmas miracle we got him when we did and he recovered from the infection. 

My other ball python had her back broken by her first owner. It's healed now but she does have visible kinks. 

I'll add some pics to keep this post from being too horrible and depressing


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 20, 2020)

I had a science teacher that had corn snakes, and a lizard in class.

In my next middle school the strict science teacher fed his snake frozen mice before class ended.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 21, 2020)

Goliath Tarantula and friends.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 21, 2020)

In defense of spiders: 
1. majority  are non-venomous
2. if they choose to hang outside your house, it's a good thing as they get rid of pests for you.

Once we had a female spider (brown recluse?) and she had her Web outside our living room window. she even had a brood of spider eggs. sadly, she disappeared presumably a frog's lunch, RIP.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 22, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> In defense of spiders:
> 1. majority  are non-venomous
> 2. if they choose to hang outside your house, it's a good thing as they get rid of pests for you.
> 
> Once we had a female spider (brown recluse?) and she had her Web outside our living room window. she even had a brood of spider eggs. sadly, she disappeared presumably a frog's lunch, RIP.


Only issue I have with spiders is that my Goliath Tarantula can be rather noisy at night time doing stuff around her enclosure. It also hisses (stridulates) while walking.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 22, 2020)

Most of, if not all the snakes ate tonight


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 22, 2020)

one complaint I have about my turtles: every time I grab them when we have to clean their pool they either hiss (I know why they hiss) and kick my fingers in self-defense.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 22, 2020)

Last post: a lolcow that I watch just posted this: 
https://www.deviantart.com/darlaltonthebearcat/art/Scorpion-864860393


----------



## Cryptojew (Dec 22, 2020)

Does anybody here have a dream reptile/invert? I'd love to own a Rough Green Snake, but from what I understand there's not many breeders and most of the ones on the market are wild-caught animals. They are very pretty though, they almost look like a cartoon depiction of a snake rather than a real animal.


Spoiler


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 22, 2020)

Rhino roaches are a literally childhood dream for me. Which is part of why my bad luck with them is so soul-crushing (also how expensive and hard to get they are). Still it's because they're a childhood dream I haven't given up and why I'm willing to spend hundreds of dollars on roaches when i have that spare cash and someone has one available.

Successfully breeding giant tailless whip scorpions is also a dream of mine, as is getting a copperhead someday.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 23, 2020)

Cryptojew said:


> Does anybody here have a dream reptile/invert? I'd love to own a Rough Green Snake, but from what I understand there's not many breeders and most of the ones on the market are wild-caught animals. They are very pretty though, they almost look like a cartoon depiction of a snake rather than a real animal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Already own my dream invert a Goliath Tarantula (Theraphosa Stirmi), However I really do want some more Trapdoor Spiders.
I'm sure if you look around forums and facebook you'll eventually find some Rough Green Snake breeders.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 23, 2020)

The trapdoor spiders with oreo butts are pretty cute. I hear trapdoors are basically a pet hole though (not like that's not the case with tons of spiders). 

There's currently a thread in A&H that has people clutching pearls over feeding pets soldier fly larva (apparently Purina is developing a kibble that uses them in combination with chicken and other protein sources). We actually get soldier fly larva donated to help with rescues and in my experience they're pretty good feeders, especially for beardies with MBD since they are high in calcium. Even my picky rose hair will eat them (though I try not to feed them to my spiders too often because calcium). 

Currently we have a wild box turtle that was left on the curb with an absess. When she has a clean bill of health we're going to release her but in the meantime she's definitely enjoying stuffing her fat face especially with soldier fly larva and other bugs (I've noticed box turtles are fucking beasts when it comes to eating bugs and worms, they will never turn them down). Seriously whenever I walk into the reptile room she just stares at me like where's my fuckin food bitch. Won't be surprised if even after we release her she shows up at the house again wanting food.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 24, 2020)

Bumping with more pics 












The box turtle is the wild one I mentioned in my previous post. The copperhead belongs to an acquaintance and was a relocation fail a few years back. She was apparently gravid and when her babies were big enough her owner donated them to a medical research facility (facilities that study venom for medicine like to keep their own snakes to get venom from, and like to have many so one snake isnt getting constantly stressed from milking).


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 27, 2020)

So the people that give us soldier fly larva donated some hornworms for Christmas and I'm fucking pumped because hornworms are normally a bit pricey. Already given some to frogs and turtles, I want to see if the foster beardie with mouth issues will eat any.
EDIT: worm party images









I got the beardie to eat at least 2 hornworms as well


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 30, 2020)

Keeping venomous snakes is pretty fun. I’ve been wanting to find a cape coral cobra to add to my collection. They’re cute and they stay small.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Dec 30, 2020)

I have an adolescent blue tongue skink, he's a cutie and he's been warming up to me since I got him a month ago. My dream reptile would probably be an Argentine Tegu so I can evolve to my final form: that guy who takes his lizard to the park for walks.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 30, 2020)

Android raptor said:


> Giant African millipedes are hard AF to get now because the countries they're native to cracked the fuck down on catching and exporting wild ones. Which is probably for the best, but makes it sadly really hard to get ahold of them now. I've gotten to interact with some though, they're fantastic.
> 
> Bloods are fun looking, but I've heard they can be mean. Sounds like you lucked out with a good tempered one. I also hear they need lots of water.
> 
> ...


I’m late to the reply but re: blood temperament. In my own experience and from following other owners and breeders bloods have such a bad rap. The babies are often nippy because the world is big and scary. But just by handling regularly while growing up bloods become super tame. My girl is such a docile lap snake, and even lets me clean her nostrils without huffing (she likes to burrow so she sometimes gets substrate in em). 

As for millipedes, I’d like some giant American species since I can have them here. Also where I live we get a ton of some tiny (one inch long) millipedes that crawl into our house and die from dehydration. It’s sad but I save any I find to put into my tub of clean up bugs.

Slightly bad photo but here’s my boyfriend’s red headed centipede. She’s huge. I put a roach that grew up in my big bin (must have come with my collected isopods) in with her. Named it Ralph. A month later Ralph is still there chilling with her. She likes dubias but I guess American roaches are too fast or not as delicious.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 30, 2020)

Oddjob OTP said:


> I have an adolescent blue tongue skink, he's a cutie and he's been warming up to me since I got him a month ago. My dream reptile would probably be an Argentine Tegu so I can evolve to my final form: that guy who takes his lizard to the park for walks.
> 
> View attachment 1818133


I know people like that and I definitely recommend it. 

The beardie and turtle went to the very today, the turtle is fine and it was just Scar tissue, not the absess returning. The beardie got antibiotics and pain meds so hopefully that will work to heal her mouth swelling. 

The German roaches are still an issue in the kitchen so more poison will be put out. I have to keep being very careful not to get any upstairs where my bugs are. 

Might add some critter pics later.


----------



## nekrataal (Dec 30, 2020)

Cryptojew said:


> Does anybody here have a dream reptile/invert? I'd love to own a Rough Green Snake, but from what I understand there's not many breeders and most of the ones on the market are wild-caught animals. They are very pretty though, they almost look like a cartoon depiction of a snake rather than a real animal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


If you can get a long term captive then you’ll be all set with these guys. The ones available in the trade are all wild caught. They can be one of the most rewarding colubrids if you do decide to get one.

My dream animal would have to be a Gila monster or beaded lizard. The only thing that keeps them from being a part of my collection is the pricetag. They’re wild caught and uncommon in the trade so people will ask for a lot of money for them. To me it’s just not worth spending $1.000+ on a lizard and then have to spend that much or more setting up their enclosure and getting them to the vet. It adds up quickly.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 31, 2020)

I was really worried yesterday. Glanced at my python's tank and saw the temps were really low. I took my girl out and stuck her inside my zipped up hoodie so at least she'd be warmer there and went to troubleshoot. I though her ceramic heat bulb was shot, then remembered I had an extra somewhere in the boxes of stuff from when I moved in. That didn't work either, maybe the lamp was broke? Turns out the dimmer switch on the lamp somehow got flipped off. Took the opportunity to give my snake a lukewarm bath. She's got a "sausage butt" that means she's going to poop soon-ish. It's been 8 months since the last dump, which is normal for this species but I'm going to try to help get things moving.

My dream reptile is a monitor lizard. Like a black or white throat, as I've interacted with a few and fell in love. The main issue is how much money, space, and husbandry is required. I wouldn't mind a tegu either, they're like scaly puppy dogs with chubby cheeks. But they also have a bit of space requirements and care knowledge I currently lack. I'm not looking to get any new snake for awhile but I love spotted pythons (also called eastern children's python). They stay a good size, 3-4 feet and not too wide, and are pretty imo. 

I also technically have pet garter snakes, as a joint effort with my bf and another friend. A friend of a friend rescued a gravid female garter a few months back, and she had ten babies. We released mom and kept the babies. Unfortunately we let 5 of them go into the wild since they wouldn't eat and their siblings were outpacing them in size. Hopefully nature treated them better. The other 5 are doing great, with one of them eating incredibly voraciously. Feeding them is definitely different than other snakes due to their size. Can't just thaw a mouse or rat for them. We started them on pieces of worm, tilapia and chicken liver. They loved tilapia. Now we give them that (dusted with calcium) and parts of mice pinkies. What's nice is you can cohabit them (we have two in one tub, three in another) and they're more energetic than some other species so they're fun to watch.


----------



## nekrataal (Jan 7, 2021)

Something that’s bugged me is how underground reptiles will have these listings of various imported wild caught reptiles that they label as exclusives and as such are the only distributor of them in the states. I normally like to keep primarily hots and inverts, but I’ve fallen in love with these East Asian cave geckos and I can’t find anyone else besides UGR that has them. 

I’ve also discover what I think are mancae in my milk back laevis isopods. I’m hoping they’re the babies from them because a couple of months ago I had an invasion of dwarf white isopods. Dwarf whites can outcompete other species because they are all female and reproduce via parthenogenesis. You’ll start with 1 and next thing you know they’ve overrun your whole culture. I won’t be able to tell until after a couple of months once they have time to grow if they’re laevis.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 9, 2021)

I've heard some iffy things about Underground Reptiles. My Red-knee came from them but I don't think they'd be my first choice for shit. 

More random pics


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 13, 2021)

Doublepost because I fed the snakes last night, went pretty well except for this

Foster boa misfired and tried to eat a pee pad instead of the rat. Thankfully I was able to get it out of his mouth with tongs and get him to strike the rat instead. After one of my friends boas ate one and had to have surgery to remove it, I have no time for boas eating pee pads.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 17, 2021)

Dumping more pics. The baby sulcatta got adopted a few days ago





Last two are from my hisser/palmetto bug tank. They are eating bananas. The palmetto bugs (Periplaneta fulinginosa) are a common semi pest species in my area. They hang around houses and sometimes wander inside, but they cant really breed in houses like Germans can except in really humid areas like garages or basements. Some years back a few snuck in my hisser tank as nymphs but they all seemed to get along, so I let them stay. I've introduced more I've caught. I keep them and my hissers contained with vasoline on the inside of the tank.


----------



## Cryptojew (Jan 20, 2021)

I built a new enclosure for my childrens python the other day, since she was starting to outgrow her old one. I may have gone overboard with decorations a bit, but she seems to enjoy having the extra climbing space. Being able to watch your animals explore an enviroment ypu created yourself is easially the most rewarding part of the hobby for me.


Here she is curled around my finger. She's very cute.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 2, 2021)

Last night when I was feeding snakes the milksnake tried to eat herself. Sometimes I'm not sure how snakes survive in the wild. Also a few days ago the 11+ foot burm shat and smeared it everywhere and we had to hose her down and clean up the literal shitstorm. Whole reptile room smelled like a barn. Fukkin long horse, I swear. 

Some random pics


----------



## Myra (Feb 2, 2021)

Took this photo while hiking. I'm not sure what kind of snake this is.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 4, 2021)

Myra said:


> Took this photo while hiking. I'm not sure what kind of snake this is.
> 
> View attachment 1890966


What's the region? That can help with ID. Its adorable regardless.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh he's adorable! This is a wonderful shot, nice photography skills, brother, you've an eye for it!

For my contribution, I bring you Mike!! He's a P.Metallica, big blue arborial tarantula that you find around one specific area in India. They're meant to have an attitude problem but my boys an absolute pussy. He bolts away from his food and hides for 6 bloody months when you need to change his home. 

Wouldn't want to get tagged by him though, these things have a mean venom


----------



## Myra (Feb 4, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> What's the region? That can help with ID. Its adorable regardless.


Smoky Mtns. National Park


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 4, 2021)

Myra said:


> Smoky Mtns. National Park


Ok so whatever it is is nonvenomous. I'm guessing some kind of baby water, rat, or pine snake. I don't know a whole lot though.


----------



## Myra (Feb 4, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Ok so whatever it is is nonvenomous. I'm guessing some kind of baby water, rat, or pine snake. I don't know a whole lot though.


Well. I also took this photo while there and I'm certain this guy is venomous.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Feb 4, 2021)

Myra said:


> Took this photo while hiking. I'm not sure what kind of snake this is.
> 
> View attachment 1890966


Eastern Gartersnake (Thamnophis sirtalis) - Harmless.

Previously they were thought to be completely non-venomous, however, it was discovered as recently as the 2000's IIRC that they do have rear-fangs and a very, very ineffective & rudimentary tissue which leaks a mild venom into their saliva just above the fangs.
IF (big IF) they do manage to bite, then it wont cause much damage beyond a painful sting (weaker than a bee sting IME/IMO) but sometimes people can have a bad reaction that causes the area to swell for a short amount of time.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 4, 2021)

Myra said:


> Well. I also took this photo while there and I'm certain this guy is venomous.
> 
> View attachment 1896857


Beautiful timber rattlesnake! They're venomous, but not particularly aggressive. Unfortunately they deal with heavy persecution and habitat loss from humans. 

I haven't seen any wild hots in so long


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 9, 2021)

Bumping because my red knee tarantula was recently used in something that was filming locally! I'm so proud of my boy (even if he is a brat)


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 9, 2021)

Update on my turtles. 
We first gave them a 10-gallon and they despised it, trying to crawl out of it and even using their heater as a makeshift ladder.
We had a larger tank on a rickety table, only filled with 2 gallons and it exploded, leaving glass everywhere. (thankfully turtles weren't in it)
We tried searching for a 20-gallon tank in our new town....no such luck. Mom's fiance went to a small local pet shop and they just so happened to sell a 20-gallon tank for $40.

We build their platform, and the two turtles warm up to it, climbing up and down (or in the female's case) _hurling down _the platforms (we combined one tank topper and a bridge)


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 16, 2021)

Stank leg

Money bug


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Mar 17, 2021)

My Skink has apatite problems and constipation. Ended up being 4 pebbles he swallowed. I'm not 100% sure where he got them but when I sifted his substrate there were (very few) smallish pebbles in there with the the wood debris and stuff that came in my topsoil. So now he's being force fed and given syrup to try to make him pass the pebbles, he's produced at least 2.

On the plus side it's spring on America's wang so I can take him outside which he really enjoys.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Mar 17, 2021)

My 5 baby (well, six months old now) garter snakes are doing well. One of them still seems to be refusing food, so I've been giving him extra attention on feeding days. He's been eating one or two bites of food (we alternate cut up tilapia dusted with calcium, earthworms, and pinkies for them) so that's getting better.

My blood python has been chilling in the substrate under her water dish. She usually likes her hide so I need to check if it's too small now (usually she still digs under it) or if the tank environment is off. Maybe she just likes it as a change of space. I have her in a glass tank but I'm looking to switch he to a large plastic tub to get better humidity.

My centipede also likes sleeping under its water dish, but that's normal for it. I always wonder if it's alive because it hasn't eaten the dubia that's in with her yet, but then I see an antenna move from under the dish, or a new trail under the substrate.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 17, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> My 5 baby (well, six months old now) garter snakes are doing well. One of them still seems to be refusing food, so I've been giving him extra attention on feeding days. He's been eating one or two bites of food (we alternate cut up tilapia dusted with calcium, earthworms, and pinkies for them) so that's getting better.
> 
> My blood python has been chilling in the substrate under her water dish. She usually likes her hide so I need to check if it's too small now (usually she still digs under it) or if the tank environment is off. Maybe she just likes it as a change of space. I have her in a glass tank but I'm looking to switch he to a large plastic tub to get better humidity.
> 
> My centipede also likes sleeping under its water dish, but that's normal for it. I always wonder if it's alive because it hasn't eaten the dubia that's in with her yet, but then I see an antenna move from under the dish, or a new trail under the substrate.


Your pets seem awesome. I'd love to have a little army of creepy crawlies like that.


----------



## Android raptor (Mar 17, 2021)

Oddjob OTP said:


> My Skink has apatite problems and constipation. Ended up being 4 pebbles he swallowed. I'm not 100% sure where he got them but when I sifted his substrate there were (very few) smallish pebbles in there with the the wood debris and stuff that came in my topsoil. So now he's being force fed and given syrup to try to make him pass the pebbles, he's produced at least 2.
> 
> On the plus side it's spring on America's wang so I can take him outside which he really enjoys.


Ugh that's scary, I hope he passes them all and recovers. One of my friends boas ate a pee pad and had to have it surgically removed. Reptiles eat stuff they shouldn't just like any other pet I guess. 

I wonder if he mistook the pebbles for eggs? 


Coffee Druid said:


> My 5 baby (well, six months old now) garter snakes are doing well. One of them still seems to be refusing food, so I've been giving him extra attention on feeding days. He's been eating one or two bites of food (we alternate cut up tilapia dusted with calcium, earthworms, and pinkies for them) so that's getting better.
> 
> My blood python has been chilling in the substrate under her water dish. She usually likes her hide so I need to check if it's too small now (usually she still digs under it) or if the tank environment is off. Maybe she just likes it as a change of space. I have her in a glass tank but I'm looking to switch he to a large plastic tub to get better humidity.
> 
> My centipede also likes sleeping under its water dish, but that's normal for it. I always wonder if it's alive because it hasn't eaten the dubia that's in with her yet, but then I see an antenna move from under the dish, or a new trail under the substrate.


When I had a centipede she would do that a lot too. She would be more active at night. I miss having one.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Mar 17, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> Your pets seem awesome. I'd love to have a little army of creepy crawlies like that.


I jointly adopted some of them with my bf. He has a columbian boa as well. I recently got baby chickens but those aren't as on topic here. It's funny when I mention it to my family and they ask "won't the snakes eat the chicks?" Yes, the snakes in locked tanks, in a completely separate and closed room. Totally. I'm not really wanting another snake right now, but I'd love a giant millipede. 



Android raptor said:


> Ugh that's scary, I hope he passes them all and recovers. One of my friends boas ate a pee pad and had to have it surgically removed. Reptiles eat stuff they shouldn't just like any other pet I guess.
> 
> I wonder if he mistook the pebbles for eggs?
> 
> When I had a centipede she would do that a lot too. She would be more active at night. I miss having one.


Snakes can be kinda dumb. I love them anyway. One time my bf had his columbian boa out to handle. Relevant info is that he also owns several swords (all in sheathes). We look away for a second and boa dude has tried slithering though the (metal) ring on a dagger hilt. Took almost ten minutes and lots of gentle encouragement to slip him back out before he got too far in to get squeezed. Those things have lots of muscle. We made sure it never happened again.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 26, 2021)

Here's a random memory that popped up in my head.

I used to just think spiders were creepy, but I've also had a fascinating with them at the same time.

When I was a kid there was this banana spider that lived in my grandparent's backyard, I would stop and stare at it sometimes and think "ooh, creepy!" but the thought never occurred to me to try to squish it or hurt it anything, not at all, I always had a healthy respect for it.

I don't want spiders touching me lol, but they're interesting creatures.


----------



## Animosa (Mar 26, 2021)

NGL if I ever considered to have a snake or any other critter the main pull for me would be so I can watch animal planet live once it's feeding time.



Oddjob OTP said:


> My Skink has apatite problems and constipation. Ended up being 4 pebbles he swallowed. I'm not 100% sure where he got them but when I sifted his substrate there were (very few) smallish pebbles in there with the the wood debris and stuff that came in my topsoil. So now he's being force fed and given syrup to try to make him pass the pebbles, he's produced at least 2.
> 
> On the plus side it's spring on America's wang so I can take him outside which he really enjoys.



Your skink is literally shitting rocks, that must be awful.



Dom Cruise said:


> Here's a random memory that popped up in my head.
> 
> I used to just think spiders were creepy, but I've also had a fascinating with them at the same time.
> 
> ...



My family's relationship with spiders:


----------



## Spunt (Mar 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Here's a random memory that popped up in my head.
> 
> I used to just think spiders were creepy, but I've also had a fascinating with them at the same time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think my own fascination with spiders comes from my fear of them and a desire to understand them as a result. They're extraordinary creatures with really alien biology, and learning about them has definitely hugely helped my phobia. I can now be in the same room as one of the giant house spiders that plague the UK every autumn without freaking out, and I can deal with and dispose of the false widows that are becoming a real invasive nuisance here. Unless it takes me by surprise or starts crawling on me, I can deal with pretty much any spider now, whereas I used to shit myself and run.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Mar 26, 2021)

Animosa said:


> Your skink is literally shitting rocks, that must be awful.


It's hard to gauge lizard reactions sometimes but he seems to mind the act of shitting a rock much less than the soaks, syringe feeding, and antibiotics shots that I have to inflict on him as a result of eating those rocks. He took two shits yesterday (one in my hand while I was holding him for his shot and one in his cage) so I'm hoping he passed the stones and he doesn't need more treatment and/or surgery.


----------



## Android raptor (Mar 26, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Here's a random memory that popped up in my head.
> 
> I used to just think spiders were creepy, but I've also had a fascinating with them at the same time.
> 
> ...


If it was the US, it was probably a writing spider. They're large, docile, harmless orb weavers that are fairly common and can be helpful if you like gardening (eat many pests). 

A while ago my friend gave me her bird eater (?). The spider stays underground most of the time, she has 3-6 inches of soil in her enclosure and has some pretty elaborate burrows she's dug. Occasionally I'll see her above ground but as soon as I try to get a pic she runs and hides. Fucking hikkikomori spider.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Mar 26, 2021)

Most people grew up with their parents yelling at them to close the door because they were letting the air out.  I grew up with my parents yelling at me for what I might let in.  I live out in the sticks and a open door is a open invitation for wildlife to find a more comfy place to reside.  A few hours ago I found that the kids had left the front door wide open and a few minutes ago I found this guy hanging out in the kitchen.







He is a good snek.  He was just out of place.  This is a young rat snake known colloquially as a chicken snake because they will eat your hatchlings.  He does me a great service in eating rats and mice that might try to enter my house so I caught him, bagged him, and released him right into the back yard.  He wasn't too happy about it and tried to rattle his tail around like a rattlesnake to intimidate me, but I managed to relocate him without getting bitten.


----------



## Pee Cola (Mar 26, 2021)

I live vicariously through DankPods and Frank.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 4, 2021)

this guy was crawling up the outside of my pants the other day at work
even though I could probably capture him in a pokeball and train him up to a mothra or whatever I put him outside


----------



## Amputechture (Apr 4, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> this guy was crawling up the outside of my pants the other day at work
> even though I could probably capture him in a pokeball and train him up to a mothra or whatever I put him outside
> View attachment 2056837


Looks kind of like a Tussock Moth, though I could be wrong. Very kind of you to put it back outside. Neat find!!


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 5, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> Most people grew up with their parents yelling at them to close the door because they were letting the air out.  I grew up with my parents yelling at me for what I might let in.  I live out in the sticks and a open door is a open invitation for wildlife to find a more comfy place to reside.  A few hours ago I found that the kids had left the front door wide open and a few minutes ago I found this guy hanging out in the kitchen.
> View attachment 2032030
> View attachment 2032036
> He is a good snek.  He was just out of place.  This is a young rat snake known colloquially as a chicken snake because they will eat your hatchlings.  He does me a great service in eating rats and mice that might try to enter my house so I caught him, bagged him, and released him right into the back yard.  He wasn't too happy about it and tried to rattle his tail around like a rattlesnake to intimidate me, but I managed to relocate him without getting bitten.


I've heard about rat snakes getting into kitchens and eating eggs people had lying out. As well as eating fake eggs people put in their chicken coops. 

Rat snakes are always getting themselves into predicaments, especially because they're such good climbers. They're fun, harmless, and good to have around. 

If you see a snake up high or otherwise in some weird-ass place, chances are it's a rat snake. 

I don't know much about butterflies/moths but every now and then I find swallowtail caterpillars. They're cool.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 7, 2021)

Double post because my retarded scorpion won't stop clanking around


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Apr 7, 2021)

Update: My Blue Tongue has been pooping again and eating on his own, I guess he passed the rocks alright. The soaks also helped with some stuck shed on his tail that's been on there since the last owner and he has better mobility in it now. He seems happier now that I don't have to ritualistically abuse him every day.

This is him after I pulled some shed off of his toes and he wasn't happy about it. Standing with some not quite dead moss I've had a bunch of trouble with and an asparagus fern I'm kind of surprised he hasn't killed yet.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 7, 2021)

One day I saw a clump of grass in my basement and walked toward it to pick it up, and it turned out to be a greenish spider. I left it be but wish I got a picture of it as it looked and moved pretty distinctively. It was a medium sized grass green colour, a fat body, and short legs and it moved delicately forward and sideways. I think it was a type of flower crab spider as that's the closest thing to it I've seen online, but I regret not getting a picture of it.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 7, 2021)

Amputechture said:


> Looks kind of like a Tussock Moth, though I could be wrong. Very kind of you to put it back outside. Neat find!!


a couple of his relatives


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 8, 2021)

PaleTay said:


> One day I saw a clump of grass in my basement and walked toward it to pick it up, and it turned out to be a greenish spider. I left it be but wish I got a picture of it as it looked and moved pretty distinctively. It was a medium sized grass green colour, a fat body, and short legs and it moved delicately forward and sideways. I think it was a type of flower crab spider as that's the closest thing to it I've seen online, but I regret not getting a picture of it.


Yeah that sounds like a crab spider. It probably hitched inside with the grass. 

I don't know much about butterflies/moths but I know lots of people enjoy raising them. They sound difficult to me. I'll stick to roaches and arachnids. 

One of the best things about raising roaches is they're a great way to get rid of bad produce. They don't care if an apple is too mushy for people to eat, they'll eat it.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Apr 8, 2021)

Do rats count? I don't keep any but they can be surprisingly affectionate:


----------



## spider egg salad (Apr 8, 2021)

With spring rolling along, I've seen a lot more Furrow spiders on my front porch, pic related.




By the end of fall, they're fucking everywhere. I appreciate their attempts to catch all the pests, so they get to stay and infest my porch as much as they want. They need to do a better job at catching stinkbugs, because fucking god their population booms during summer and they are nasty, invasive insects- to the environment and my damn house. 
I've had those large black and yellow orb weavers make their home on my front porch but I can't seem to keep them around every year, so I assume they simply don't have enough to eat or something. Would it just be a good idea to relocate them whenever they show up? I'm sure they would probably fare better in a tall bush or a shrub, rather than the side of the house, but I feel like disturbing them and ruining their intricate webbing might stress them out.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 8, 2021)

Its should be ok to relocate spiders, they have to remake their webs constantly anyway. 

I'm cool with rats but I think this thread might get talk of dead rats too. Speaking of I should defrost the ones I have and feed my snakes tonight. I need more after that though.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Apr 8, 2021)

Rats/Mice are great pets as long as you are willing to tame them. If you are afraid of being bitten a few times until the rodent appreciates you aren't there to eat him they aren't great but they are a ton smarter and more social then hamsters/gerbils/rabbits and much less loud and attention hungry then Guinea Pigs.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 8, 2021)

I know rats also are at high risk of cancer and don't live very long 

I mainly deal with dead, frozen ones because snakes but I can't say I've ever really had a problem with live ones. They sound a bit like birds where you have to tame them and win their trust.


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Coffee Druid (Apr 14, 2021)

Cup Noodle said:


> Most people grew up with their parents yelling at them to close the door because they were letting the air out.  I grew up with my parents yelling at me for what I might let in.  I live out in the sticks and a open door is a open invitation for wildlife to find a more comfy place to reside.  A few hours ago I found that the kids had left the front door wide open and a few minutes ago I found this guy hanging out in the kitchen.
> View attachment 2032030
> View attachment 2032036
> He is a good snek.  He was just out of place.  This is a young rat snake known colloquially as a chicken snake because they will eat your hatchlings.  He does me a great service in eating rats and mice that might try to enter my house so I caught him, bagged him, and released him right into the back yard.  He wasn't too happy about it and tried to rattle his tail around like a rattlesnake to intimidate me, but I managed to relocate him without getting bitten.


I love rat snakes. I live in a place where snakes are common wildlife, but where most people have the “snakes are vermin and should be killed on sight” mentality. I feel like 75% of the time someone asks about the identity of a local snake it’s a rat snake. 20% of the time it’s a garter. I also see blind snakes that crawl into my house and die from dehydration. Poor buggers. They’re so tiny you’d think they were worms. 


Android raptor said:


> I know rats also are at high risk of cancer and don't live very long
> 
> I mainly deal with dead, frozen ones because snakes but I can't say I've ever really had a problem with live ones. They sound a bit like birds where you have to tame them and win their trust.


I too love rats, but couldn’t bring myself to have them as pets due to having snakes. I have chickens but I never feed my snakes fowl so I’m not worried about them smelling it on me and thinking “food!” Hopefully.

Plus my chicks are starting to get too big for my breeds of snake to eat. One of them bites more than any snake I know, I swear. I like the part about earning trust. It’s like having a bunch of two year olds.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> I love rat snakes. I live in a place where snakes are common wildlife, but where most people have the “snakes are vermin and should be killed on sight” mentality. I feel like 75% of the time someone asks about the identity of a local snake it’s a rat snake. 20% of the time it’s a garter. I also see blind snakes that crawl into my house and die from dehydration. Poor buggers. They’re so tiny you’d think they were worms.
> 
> I too love rats, but couldn’t bring myself to have them as pets due to having snakes. I have chickens but I never feed my snakes fowl so I’m not worried about them smelling it on me and thinking “food!” Hopefully.
> 
> Plus my chicks are starting to get too big for my breeds of snake to eat. One of them bites more than any snake I know, I swear. I like the part about earning trust. It’s like having a bunch of two year olds.


Yeah my cockatiel is always biting me, way worse than my balls. I hear rabbits are the worst though, like they can just about maul you. Prey animals do not fuck around. 

Where I'm at dekays, Midland water snakes, and rat snakes seem to be the most common. Lots of Kings too. And yeah they're all heavily persecuted. Copperheads are the most common venomous ones but sadly they've been extirperated locally in many places.


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 21, 2021)

Ribbet said:


> View attachment 2093374


it's like that old rhyme "red on yellow kill a fellow, red on black just stay the fuck away from wild snakes, dumbass"


Android raptor said:


> I hear rabbits are the worst though, like they can just about maul you. Prey animals do not fuck around.


yeah I found it noticeable as a kid that my cat would constantly fuck with our german shepard, like straight up bitch-slapping the dog whenever the opportunity presented itself, but stayed waaaaaaaaaaay the fuck away from the rabbit


----------



## LemonParty (Apr 21, 2021)

Alot of people are bothered by these little critters. They're not a snak but they're a critter that cuddles.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 21, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> it's like that old rhyme "red on yellow kill a fellow, red on black just stay the fuck away from wild snakes, dumbass"


The rhyme actually is useless outside the US because in other places the coral snake species look completely different. And even in the US you sometimes get snakes with atypical colors and patterns. 

The best thing is to learn how to identify the particular venomous species native to your area and if you aren't sure just leave all wild snakes alone. That said even most venomous species aren't very aggressive so as long as you stay at least a couple feet away from them you should be fine. 

Coral snakes are pretty skittish and are usually long gone before you can find them, I've never seen one in the wild but I hope I do some day.


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 21, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Coral snakes are pretty skittish and are usually long gone before you can find them, I've never seen one in the wild but I hope I do some day.


I saw one once at a highway rest stop. Opened the door to the stall and he was just chilling in there, as there was a venting grate leading outside next to the toilet.
My immediate plan was to nope the fuck out and go to another stall, then I noticed he was Red On Yellow and I went to the furthest stall possible.
But yeah all my experiences with IRL snakes is that they just want to be left the fuck alone if you're not of edible size.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Apr 22, 2021)

So this one isn't as brightly colored as they usually are, ripped it off of wikipedia.

They are the giant desert centipede and I hate them more than anything I've ever hated in my entire life. I don't give a shit what wikipedia or whatever says about them, they are very venomous and it'll ruin an adult human's day but will kill dogs and cats. No clue how it impacts children. They can get around a foot long (30.48 cm for those of you not in the US) and the main part of the body is bright red. I don't see them horribly often, but 3 have gotten into my house over the last decade and I contemplated shooting them each time because I can't stand how they move.

I see tarantulas twice a year when they come out to breed (I think thats why they're coming out anyway) but they're pretty chill dudes. Just run around doing spider shit and being peaceful.


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Oddjob OTP (Apr 23, 2021)

Ribbet said:


> View attachment 2107903


Gila Monsters are pretty, and make fairly good pets once you get around their mild venomousness, unfortunately for me Florida (atypically for Florida) actually has some of the strictest laws on Reptile keeping and you need to have your Gilas in a room with a double door and venomous lizard signs and God knows what else making them a pain to keep.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 23, 2021)

Ribbet said:


> View attachment 2111524


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 23, 2021)

TIFU by raping a spider to death

This happened this morning so it's all pretty fresh.

So I'll be honest right off the bat: I have a cum rag which I use to masturbate. I'm circumsized so it's the only thing (besides lotion) that I can use to not make my dick hurt.

However, in this post I'll refrain from calling it a cum rag since it's kinda demeaning. I shall call it the "the cum blanket" from now on.

It's this utterly soft blanket and when it's on my dick it's just the best feeling. Is it better than a vagina? Not really. But it does the job.

I live together with my girlfriend so letting the cum blanket just laying around wouldn't be wise. She knows I masturbate (she does it too, duh) but she doesn't know that I do it with a cum blanket.

So after I masturbate I take the cum blanket and put it under my side of our shared bed. She never looks under there and even if she did, she wouldn't see all the stains because after I'm done I gently roll the cum blanket up so all the sperm is on the inside of the cum blanket roll. She never touches or even acknowledges it so I'm in the clear.

So anyways my girlfriend is currently home sick and she's staying up all night recently. Today, when I woke up for work around 5am she was still up. I could hear her talking to friends online in her office next to our bedroom.

I don't really know why but I got extremely horny all the sudden. I had a look at my alarm clock and I still had about 10 minutes to spare and my GF was still busy. So I took my cum blanket and got ready for a good time.

I placed a soft part of the cum blanket over my dick and got my phone. I put in some ear plugs and loaded up some nice porn (because why not).

While I was searching for a good video I felt this weird tingling sensation around the shaft region of my dick. It felt kinda weird so I wanted to check but the second the tingling started I found a nice video.

The tingling also stopped so I didn't bother any further.

I fapped for about 7 minutes. It felt pretty nice if that's worth something.

After I was done I'd do the usual routine. I'd have a look at the mess down there; to see what I had to clean up with my cum blanket.

But when I turned my nightstand lamp on and had a look down there I just couldn't believe what I saw. I almost couldn't make it out, my eyes were still adjusting but I was horrified.

In the midst of all the cum was a gigantic spider; or rather what was left of it. It was fucking disgusting, it was this green/yellow-ish slime mixed with cum. Remains of an utterly dismembered arachnid, that poor thing. You could make out it's upper torso and some legs. Jesus, the hairs man. They were everywhere. How do these things have so many hairs??? And the legs, they were the only thing that was remotely intact.

I don't know how it got in my rolled up cum blanket, it must've thought it'd make a great home or something. Maybe it was just looking for protection. Oh dear god.

And it wasn't just some regular house spider. It was a huge, HUGE motherfucking monster. Turns out that tingling feeling was probably the spider trying to escape it's impending doom.

The thing was almost as big as the palm of my hand. At least that's what I could make out by looking at it's dismembered remains.

I felt so terrible about what I had done. I instantly rushed to the bathroom with my cum blanket and cleansed it of all spider remains.

I just can't get that out of my head, that poor animal on my dick getting crushed, torn apart and then soaked in cum.

It didn't deserve to die like this. For all it's worth, I hope its life ended quick.

I hope the spider can forgive me. I didn't mean to.. I'm sorry.

Anyways, thank you so much for reading. I just had to let this out.

TL;DR: I got real horny and didn't realize I was raping an innocent spider which was hiding in my cum rag to death. May it rest in peace.

For anyone wondering, that's the spider species: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_house_spider


----------



## Julie Newmar (Apr 23, 2021)

[PL] I live in the south [/PL] and am constantly running into one or another “Australia-lite” critters around here. I was camping with some friends not terribly long ago and just about stepped on a sleeping diamond back. I pissed a little, no shame.

That said, snakes always seem super cuddly to me, most reptiles actually. I know it’s them leeching warmth but it feels nice


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 24, 2021)

Praying mantis seem like awesome pets to have. Especially those big niggas like the devil flower mantis. They're like a little franky from One Piece

_*SUUUUUUPPPPPEEEERRR*_


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 24, 2021)

Oddjob OTP said:


> Gila Monsters are pretty, and make fairly good pets once you get around their mild venomousness, unfortunately for me Florida (atypically for Florida) actually has some of the strictest laws on Reptile keeping and you need to have your Gilas in a room with a double door and venomous lizard signs and God knows what else making them a pain to keep.


afaik one of the reasons Florida is strict about herp (and getting stricter) is because it's soooooooooooooooo fucking easy for shit to thrive and become an invasive species when it gets out because of the climate
in most areas the unfortunate solution of "winter / dry and then it dies" resolves a lot of loose reptile issues in most places, but Florida still hasn't upgraded its biomes since dinosaur times


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 24, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> afaik one of the reasons Florida is strict about herp (and getting stricter) is because it's soooooooooooooooo fucking easy for shit to thrive and become an invasive species when it gets out because of the climate
> in most areas the unfortunate solution of "winter / dry and then it dies" resolves a lot of loose reptile issues in most places, but Florida still hasn't upgraded its biomes since dinosaur times


Giant lizard bodies crush helpless Cubans as winter continues more at 11


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 24, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Giant lizard bodies crush helpless Cubans as winter continues more at 11


iirc the iguanas are almost up to Central FL now, too, so this winter will probably have some PRs getting droplizarded in addition to the Goya-jins in Cuba Norte


----------



## big jeff (Apr 24, 2021)

spiders are best


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Apr 25, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> afaik one of the reasons Florida is strict about herp (and getting stricter) is because it's soooooooooooooooo fucking easy for shit to thrive and become an invasive species when it gets out because of the climate
> in most areas the unfortunate solution of "winter / dry and then it dies" resolves a lot of loose reptile issues in most places, but Florida still hasn't upgraded its biomes since dinosaur times


That's the reason but it's shutting the barn door after the horse has bolted. 40 years ago the current regulations would be a great idea, but regulating people in 2021 buying desert lizards won't make the populations of invasive boas, anacondas, iguanas, tegu, et al stop breeding in the swamps. At this point you could release a basically any number of big lizards into the swamps and just let them duke it out and it wouldn't make it much worse for the native flora and fauna. Even the fucking anoles you see almost everywhere are invasive Cuban anoles (the green ones are the native Carolina anoles but they mostly just stick to the trees because they are better adapted in that niche then the brown anoles).

Semi-related, I learned that there are breeding populations of capybara up around Jacksonville which is kind of dope. There are also a few breeding populations of Rhesus Macaque here and there, mostly central Florida.


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (Apr 27, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> View attachment 2110003
> 
> So this one isn't as brightly colored as they usually are, ripped it off of wikipedia.
> 
> ...


Vietnamese centipedes are even nastier venom wise, I've had two and would keep them again in a heartbeat.

U need to check ur centipede privilege, not all of us live where you can just go out side and get giant centipedes 

In all seriousness they aren't for everyone but centipedes are fun as hell if you like them, when my baby died i was a wreck for like a week afterwards.

And yeah tarantulas spotted in the wild are usually mature males in breeding season, they get leggy and roam far and wide for spider puspus (then die)



Ribbet said:


> View attachment 2111524


Frillies! One of my friends has one, they're from Australia like beardies but more arboreal iirc. Hers hates people too but will grudgingly tolerate sitting on your shoulder

Random pics





Btw I have a Cuban anole that was found on a plant shipment from Florida. Can't be released obvious because they're invasive but it's a cute little guy and not too much work to care for


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 27, 2021)

Rare two-headed snake.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 28, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Btw I have a Cuban anole that was found on a plant shipment from Florida. Can't be released obvious because they're invasive but it's a cute little guy and not too much work to care for
> View attachment 2123831


I keep expecting that one day I'll randomly encounter some critter in some lettuce and I'll have to keep him safe from the cats all his live-long days.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 28, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> I keep expecting that one day I'll randomly encounter some critter in some lettuce and I'll have to keep him safe from the cats all his live-long days.


Lettuce from the grocery store probably not so much, at least not alive since they usually refrigerate it. Nursery plants are a different story, my anole isnt the only reptile the organization I volunteer with has gotten after being found on plants from Florida. We've also gotten baby iguanas and even basilisk lizards. Wouldn't be surprised if we eventually get a baby tegu that way too (who would probably get adopted pretty quickly since there are some big tegu enthusiasts in my area, like with retics they're a lot of work but dedicated spergs love them).


----------



## Ribbit (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Lovecraft's Cat (May 1, 2021)

What are these things on a bearded dragon's neck called? Why are they so fun to mess with? I'm asking for a friend.

Pic isn't my lizard


----------



## Ribbit (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 5, 2021)

Lovecraft's Cat said:


> What are these things on a bearded dragon's neck called? Why are they so fun to mess with? I'm asking for a friend.
> View attachment 2135080
> Pic isn't my lizard


No idea, they are fun to mess with tho. Dragon nubs.

I saw this cool guy while walking back to the bus stop after getting my second COVID shot



I think it's either a yellow eared slider or some kind of cooter


----------



## Amputechture (May 5, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> No idea, they are fun to mess with tho. Dragon nubs.
> 
> I saw this cool guy while walking back to the bus stop after getting my second COVID shot
> View attachment 2145738
> ...


Looks more like a painted turtle. Also looks like a male. Great find! They’re cool little friends.


----------



## CheezzyMach (May 6, 2021)

This might not be the right thread but have any of you guy tried edible insects? Thinking of ordering some of the flavored ones off Amazon. * My parents think I'm weird for wanting to try it but hey I love Shrimp and apparently they're closely related to insects so whateva *


----------



## Ribbit (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 8, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> This might not be the right thread but have any of you guy tried edible insects? Thinking of ordering some of the flavored ones off Amazon. * My parents think I'm weird for wanting to try it but hey I love Shrimp and apparently they're closely related to insects so whateva *


I have, just mealworms and crickets. They aren't bad at all but for some reason the Thunderdome crowd looses their shit over even the thought of people eating insects (even though people have been doing it forever throughout the world).

I know Flukers and I think other feeder sellers sell cooked insects for humans to eat. I've thought of cooking mealworms myself but I never have enough in my colony for it (especially since I've also started putting them in my bird feeder, I actually need to get more at the moment because of that and my animals being fat fucks).

I couldn't eat roaches though, I see them as pets too much. I will use them as feeders for other animals though, especially dubia.

Speaking of I'm currently trying to get my friends dubia colony going better, and I seem to be doing ok so far. I know they aren't hard but my friends and I have always had issues keeping a colony going strong just because of how many animals we all have and care for that eat them. Especially beardies, one of the best feeders for beardies after soldier fly larva (want to get some more of those too esp. for my bird feeder as well).

In sad new, one of my friends ball python that was extremely dear to her passed away unexpectedly recently. She was still young and recently had been having issues with head swelling, though a recent blood test was clear for anything iffy. It's horrible and the worst part about keeping exotic animals is how much we still don't know about vet care for them because people have only been keeping them as pets for a fairly short period of time.


----------



## Android raptor (May 8, 2021)

Doublepost but I have a highly blessed image everyone needs to see


----------



## Android raptor (May 10, 2021)

More blessed images 



I love this snake


----------



## Lovecraft's Cat (May 10, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> More blessed images
> View attachment 2158189
> View attachment 2158191
> 
> I love this snake


Is it yours


----------



## Android raptor (May 10, 2021)

Lovecraft's Cat said:


> Is it yours


No, belongs to someone I know. I've helped care for her, though. She's an albino burmese python. Big gorl


----------



## Ribbit (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Ribbit (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 19, 2021)

The mud daubers that were laid and growing and eating zombie spiders and whatnot since last year are finally emerging, saw one fly off this morning 


I watched the mom build the nest last summer, I've left it alone and told my neighbors to do the same since mud daubers aren't aggressive and even prey on stuff that can be annoying to humans. They like to turn spiders into zombies and munch on them tho so I've been careful about making sure to shut the door so none fly in and hurt my spiders.

Speaking of spiders have a pic of my curly hair sling and extremely anxious stripe knee



I also finally made a trip to the pet store and got more rats, mealworms, and crickets so my guys can continue to be fat&sassy.


----------



## Ribbit (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 22, 2021)

Saw some cool guys at the park last night




The roach in the last pic caught my eye since it didnt look like any roach I'd seen around before. I did some research and I think it's a red runner/Turkish roach. They're native to Turkey and the middle east and have been popping up in the US thanks to military shenanigans. They aren't really pests and are a popular feeder species I've always been curious about, so I'm going to go back and try to catch some and see if I can get a colony going. Best case scenario I get a whole new feeder colony for my animals and even my friends animals. 

Also I bought some dried mealworms for my bird feeder and, uh, might have eaten one (wasn't bad but the bag said not for human consumption so that makes me wary. Still I'm tempted to try more with that popcorn seasoning on them).


----------



## Android raptor (May 23, 2021)

Caught some red runners last night yeah boiiiiiii

Moved them to a bigger container and I'm going to keep them in a different room from my other animals for a bit. I want to wait a while and get a nice colony established before feeding any off, don't want to feed anyone roaches that might have parasites or be contaminated with pesticides.

They live up to their name, they're wicked fast. Thankfully they don't seem to climb glass or dig, so that should mean they'll be great feeders for animals that rely on vision or touch primarily to hunt (like frogs, tarantulas, chameleons, etc). Definitely should be good to give beardies a work out too (adult soldier flies are also great for that).


----------



## Ribbit (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 24, 2021)

I saw this hardworking mom earlier when I was catching more red runners


----------



## Ribbit (May 25, 2021)

Spiny Lizard


----------



## Ribbit (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (May 26, 2021)

Ribbit said:


> View attachment 2204773


There is nothing more pure than pit vipers cuddling. Snakes are solitary animals but pit vipers are pretty social by snake standards, they den together in winter and in spring pregnant female with stay around the den and hang out together and even stay with their babies for a little bit after giving birth. 

Wonderful animals that are sadly horribly misunderstood and persecuted


----------



## Crex Crex (May 27, 2021)

Anyone else who likes ants here?


----------



## Android raptor (May 27, 2021)

My Cuban anole died. No idea what happened, it was doing great until I found it dead this morning. I guess with little delicate animals like that it could have been anything. 

RIP little guy, you were tons of fun for such a tiny little lizard


----------



## Exuvia (May 28, 2021)

I was trying to find a specific clip where someone put aircraft takeoff noises on top of slo-mo beetle footage but it seems to have vanished into the ether. This video is a good substitute though! The way the flight muscles are so prominent on some beetles is really neat to watch.


----------



## Android raptor (May 28, 2021)

Exuvia said:


> I was trying to find a specific clip where someone put aircraft takeoff noises on top of slo-mo beetle footage but it seems to have vanished into the ether. This video is a good substitute though! The way the flight muscles are so prominent on some beetles is really neat to watch.


Oh that's a really cool video! I really want to see footage like that of a giant cave roach taking off, they only fly when highly annoyed but it must look so impressive since they're so big.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (May 28, 2021)

AgriDrThunder said:


> Asian lady beetles, or Harmonia axyridis, are the bane of my existence.
> 
> They were introduced in the Midwest decades ago to fight aphids and they're fucking everywhere now. Each spring and fall they get super active and they love to invade houses and set up shop. They crawl everywhere, they attack windows. They are attracted to light. They like flying in your face or crawling on you and they release a sweet but awful smelling stink juice when threatened. I can't even comfortably drink a can of pop in my house for months of the year because the fuckers will crawl in the can and float in the pop if you don't hold the can the entire time.
> 
> ...


Yeah there were a bunch of these carcasses in the corners of my room and they   got into the lighting fixtures a few years back.


----------



## Ribbit (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Sundae (May 30, 2021)

One day I'd like to own some pet Gold Dust Day Geckos.













Frilled lizards are another personal favorite, alongside geckos.


----------



## Ribbit (May 31, 2021)




----------



## nekrataal (May 31, 2021)

There’s this spot that I like to go fishing close to a boat ramp and if you sit down on the pier you can watch a bunch of different nerodia species and turtles swimming about.


----------



## Sundae (May 31, 2021)

Huh, so it turns out turtles actually do like pizza after all:


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 2, 2021)

Sundae said:


> Huh, so it turns out turtles actually do like pizza after all:


This is a blessed video


----------



## Ribbit (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

Late post: On Easter Sunday this year, my two turtles danced for my mom's fiancé to welcome him. Sometimes in the tank they watch his back when he's at the dining room table. Since the tank is also near the living room, they also like watching TV up to 10 PM...but they especially like staring at us watching TV or sleeping on the sofa lol.

They also like to fuck up/disconnect the devices in the tank, or straddle the wires in order to escape their tank.

Another Kiwi mentioned how Red Eared Sliders are very intelligent: Are they intelligent enough to give different methods of affection, like my mated pair are?


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 3, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Late post: On Easter Sunday this year, my two turtles danced for my mom's fiancé to welcome him. Sometimes in the tank they watch his back when he's at the dining room table. Since the tank is also near the living room, they also like watching TV up to 10 PM...but they especially like staring at us watching TV or sleeping on the sofa lol.
> 
> They also like to fuck up/disconnect the devices in the tank, or straddle the wires in order to escape their tank.
> 
> Another Kiwi mentioned how Red Eared Sliders are very intelligent: Are they intelligent enough to give different methods of affection, like my mated pair are?


I think so, at the very least I know turtles like to beg for food and also can enjoy being pet. I've heard about even training them to recognize their names. That said they're also stubborn af and do what they want in their own time. 

How big is the tank? Also it might be good to try experimenting with different enrichment for them if you aren't already, like giving them live feeder guppies or insects to eat that they have to chase (good exercise for them too).


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I think so, at the very least I know turtles like to beg for food and also can enjoy being pet. I've heard about even training them to recognize their names. That said they're also stubborn af and do what they want in their own time.
> 
> How big is the tank? Also it might be good to try experimenting with different enrichment for them if you aren't already, like giving them live feeder guppies or insects to eat that they have to chase (good exercise for them too).


Ten gallon but we put them at night most nights. and put them into the kiddy pool to feed them and clean them daily
They eat anything: We just fed them raw chicken, and mom plans on feeding them more today. 
Their diet:

Dried crickets and shrimp
Pellets
Raw chicken and (sometimes) raw fish
vegetables/fruits like kale, broccoli floret heads, snake berries, blackberries, watermelon, mango (Lilly likes it)
live crickets and flies
Irwin has strange eating habits: He sometimes will analyze food for minutes in the water despite beoing familiar with the food.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 3, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Ten gallon but we put them at night most nights. and put them into the kiddy pool to feed them and clean them daily
> They eat anything: We just fed them raw chicken, and mom plans on feeding them more today.
> Their diet:
> 
> ...


Diet sounds good, tho I'd upgrade the tank size when possible. In the meantime what you're doing with the kiddie pool sounds like a good idea. 

As treats I'd see about occasionally offering other insects like dubia roaches or soldier fly larva, maybe even hornworms (not wild ones tho). Also live bearing feeder fish, not feeder goldfish I hear they're bad for animals.

U got turt pics?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Diet sounds good, tho I'd upgrade the tank size when possible. In the meantime what you're doing with the kiddie pool sounds like a good idea.
> 
> As treats I'd see about occasionally offering other insects like dubia roaches or soldier fly larva, maybe even hornworms (not wild ones tho). Also live bearing feeder fish, not feeder goldfish I hear they're bad for animals.
> 
> U got turt pics?


Thanks, mom got the idea from that Youtuber Turtle Girl. 

I do have some pics of them when they were younger from my old account, and a video...but alas both were under the bridge lol (Lilly, top and Irwin, lower pic)  I'm fully aware I suck ass at photographs








Oh, and cringy voice warning: this is how we greet them


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 3, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Thanks, mom got the idea from that Youtuber Turtle Girl.
> 
> I do have some pics of them when they were younger from my old account, and a video...but alas both were under the bridge lol (Lilly, top and Irwin, lower pic)  I'm fully aware I suck ass at photographs
> View attachment 2228770
> ...


Awww, they hopefully should be around for another 25+ years lol. Red ears can live a good long time and get a foot long. 

Ideally you want to have 10 gallons per inch of shell length. One thing that might be worth considering in the future is building a protected outside pond for them, like a koi pond. I know some people do that for red ears. I've also seen some really cool custom enclosures.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Awww, they hopefully should be around for another 25+ years lol. Red ears can live a good long time and get a foot long.
> 
> Ideally you want to have 10 gallons per inch of shell length. One thing that might be worth considering in the future is building a protected outside pond for them, like a koi pond. I know some people do that for red ears. I've also seen some really cool custom enclosures.


In the future, we're going to be living between Dom. Rep. (a whole floor for an apartment) but commuting between there and the States due to my medical conditions/doctors in the States,
I am aware of the 10 gallons per shell length rule, but our apartment is small. 

I have an architect for an aunt. Perhaps I can consult her and mom on that idea. Apologies for PL'ing in here!!


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 3, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> In the future, we're going to be living between Dom. Rep. (a whole floor for an apartment) but commuting between there and the States due to my medical conditions/doctors in the States,
> I am aware of the 10 gallons per shell length rule, but our apartment is small.
> 
> I have an architect for an aunt. Perhaps I can consult her and mom on that idea. Apologies for PL'ing in here!!


Hmmm, in that case I wonder if you could create a more portable enclosure with a small swimming pool? Definitely ask your aunt, unfortunately I don't know shit about actually making enclosures lol.


----------



## HSN (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

HSN said:


> View attachment 2229334


He's a gorgeous snake...what species and is it venomous?


----------



## HSN (Jun 3, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> He's a gorgeous snake...what species and is it venomous?


A grass snake. I don't think it's venomous.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 3, 2021)

HSN said:


> A grass snake. I don't think it's venomous.


It has gorgeous eyes. Did you take the photo?


----------



## HSN (Jun 5, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> It has gorgeous eyes. Did you take the photo?


no.


----------



## Ribbit (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## HSN (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 9, 2021)

Gator removed after sneaking into Hernando County post office in middle of night
					

A trapper safely removed a 7-foot alligator from a post office in Spring Hill early Wednesday morning, according to the Hernando County Sheriff's Office.




					www.fox35orlando.com
				





			https://archive.ph/2pHjr
		



since the "no 'Florida News' general" rule remains in place for A/N this seems as good a place to dump random gator stories


----------



## Ribbit (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (Jun 12, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> Gator removed after sneaking into Hernando County post office in middle of night
> 
> 
> A trapper safely removed a 7-foot alligator from a post office in Spring Hill early Wednesday morning, according to the Hernando County Sheriff's Office.
> ...


Yes please, Gators are very important


Ribbit said:


> View attachment 2248721


I forget what these guys are called but they're funky. I know they use the cheek flap things as an intimidation display.

Volunteering with reptile shit today, hopefully I'll get some more OC for this thread.
EDIT: so slugs are cute but there are too many where I live and they keep eating my plants. So I gathered a bunch to give to my friend for her box turtle (she has a DNR permit). Apparently slugs are like their fav food ever. Knowing that turtle he'll definitely enjoy them


----------



## Pitere pit (Jun 12, 2021)

Reptiles and spiders are the best and they deserve much more love.
One of my dreams is to keep a lizard or snake as a pet. Such majestic creatures of God.


----------



## Ribbit (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Exuvia (Jun 12, 2021)

I was able to find that video I was looking for a few weeks ago!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 14, 2021)

My male ate 8 pieces of red bell pepper; he's picky at the size of the food. And he's scaling the pool recently


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 15, 2021)

Knock-knock! Gator drops by Florida home for surprise visit
					

Knock-knock. An alligator decided to drop by a Florida home for a surprise visit over the weekend.




					www.wesh.com
				





			https://archive.ph/fvQt1


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 15, 2021)

Snardening(snake gardening)


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 16, 2021)

Went to the museum today and saw some cool stuff

First, a hero





I also saw some cool real animals



The snake is a Madagascar hognose, first time I've met one in person 

And since I'm a womanchild that loves plastic crap I bought these in the gift shop. Couldn't resist the fact that the container is shaped like an ootheca (egg case some insects have) and they had a hisser


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 17, 2021)

I hate all this shit and fuck this thread.
I saw a bird in my parking garage today trying to pick up this giant ass beetle and fly away with it. I have never seen anything like it in the Midwest and I wasn't even aware that we had beetles that get that big within at least 1,000 square miles. No bullshit, this thing was like two inches long, backwoods of the Amazon shit. Now I'm paranoid as fuck that one's going to find my way into my apartment.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 17, 2021)

https://twitter.com/PolkCoSheriff/status/1404790319900659720
		



			https://archive.ph/BHXRZ
		






			https://twitter.com/PolkCoSheriff/status/1405205429483982851
		



			https://archive.ph/LoD2A


----------



## Exuvia (Jun 17, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> I hate all this shit and fuck this thread.
> I saw a bird in my parking garage today trying to pick up this giant ass beetle and fly away with it. I have never seen anything like it in the Midwest and I wasn't even aware that we had beetles that get that big within at least 1,000 square miles. No bullshit, this thing was like two inches long, backwoods of the Amazon shit. Now I'm paranoid as fuck that one's going to find my way into my apartment.


It may have been a water beetle, some species can grow quite large and they live throughout the US. The good news is that they don't have any reason to go in your apartment (if that is the bug you saw).


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 17, 2021)

ForgedBlades said:


> I hate all this shit and fuck this thread.
> I saw a bird in my parking garage today trying to pick up this giant ass beetle and fly away with it. I have never seen anything like it in the Midwest and I wasn't even aware that we had beetles that get that big within at least 1,000 square miles. No bullshit, this thing was like two inches long, backwoods of the Amazon shit. Now I'm paranoid as fuck that one's going to find my way into my apartment.


What color was it? And roughly how big? 

In the southeast we have a nstive dynastid/Hercules beetle that gets maybe an inch and a half, I've only seen a few in my life but they're awesome. Iirc they live as grubs for a few years in rotten wood in Woodlands and only live a few months as adults. We also have patent leather beetles, which are skinny and black and popular in captivity. 

Could've also been a roach or water bug. As in actual waterbug, live in ponds, toebiters, dad bugs. 

Anyway whatever it was was harmless to humans I'm sure.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 19, 2021)

The council will decide your fate


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 19, 2021)

My male still wants to escape his tank and still fucks up anything with tubes in it in front of our eyes.
I wanted to turn on the Smart TV for them, but nope.


----------



## Ribbit (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (Jun 21, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> My male still wants to escape his tank and still fucks up anything with tubes in it in front of our eyes.
> I wanted to turn on the Smart TV for them, but nope.


Maybe try giving him some other enrichment in the tank? Like some mealworms or something else to munch on, or a kong ball or some other toy that requires work to get treats out. 

This cool spider has set up shop in my bathroom. I think it's some kind of crab spider because of the long front legs.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 21, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Maybe try giving him some other enrichment in the tank? Like some mealworms or something else to munch on, or a kong ball or some other toy that requires work to get treats out.
> 
> This cool spider has set up shop in my bathroom. I think it's some kind of crab spider because of the long front legs.
> View attachment 2283617


Maybe we could buy them a toy. They might like it in addition to walking in the back yard.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 21, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> Maybe we could buy them a toy. They might like it in addition to walking in the back yard.


Yeah turtles are smart, if nothing else something that can store treats they have to work for that doesn't require any manipulation from front limbs. That's one of the reasons reptiles have done poorly on a lot of old school animal intelligence tests, because they required front limb dexterity that most reptiles don't have (and were conducted in cold air conditioned labs)


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 21, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Yeah turtles are smart, if nothing else something that can store treats they have to work for that doesn't require any manipulation from front limbs. That's one of the reasons reptiles have done poorly on a lot of old school animal intelligence tests, because they required front limb dexterity that most reptiles don't have (and were conducted in cold air conditioned labs)


I do notice that sometimes they spit out their food and shove it with their claws. And my male particularly doesn't like big pieces of food.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 21, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Yeah turtles are smart, if nothing else something that can store treats they have to work for that doesn't require any manipulation from front limbs. That's one of the reasons reptiles have done poorly on a lot of old school animal intelligence tests, because they required front limb dexterity that most reptiles don't have (and were conducted in cold air conditioned labs)


get an old junker phone and set it up in front of the glass so he can have a big screen tv
pictures of turtles watching TMNT on a phone would probably be dank af


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 21, 2021)

Cheerlead-in-Chief said:


> I do notice that sometimes they spit out their food and shove it with their claws. And my male particularly doesn't like big pieces of food.


Hmm, I know some turts the females have naturally bigger and stronger jaws for eating shellfish. Idk if that's true for red ears tho


----------



## Autistic AT-ST (Jun 21, 2021)

Its pretty funny how some people have gators for pets and get asked "what type of dog is that?"


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 21, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Hmm, I know some turts the females have naturally bigger and stronger jaws for eating shellfish. Idk if that's true for red ears tho


It's true for Red Eared Sliders. My female is gigantic compared to him and she eats a lot....the only thing she's not fond of are peppers, and my mom theorizes she's more attracted to yellow while he's attracted to red


----------



## Sundae (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Coffee Druid (Jun 30, 2021)

I just finished up making fancy new apartments for my garter snakes. They were in plastic tubs with paper towels for a little bit, but the humidity made it necessary to clean them very regularly. We upgraded them to glass tanks with deep substrate and even more branches to climb. We also put a few minnows in their big water dish to see if they’ll hunt those. Here’s hoping they like it.

Funnily enough, shortly after that I went by my chicken coop. I found a THICC garter snake out there. On a whim we brought it inside and are making a temporary tub for it. It’s the same coloration as the ones we have (mom was wild caught while gravid, babies were technically born in captivity). We let a few go that wouldn’t eat, so we joked about it being one of those. Probably isn’t though.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 30, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> I just finished up making fancy new apartments for my garter snakes. They were in plastic tubs with paper towels for a little bit, but the humidity made it necessary to clean them very regularly. We upgraded them to glass tanks with deep substrate and even more branches to climb. We also put a few minnows in their big water dish to see if they’ll hunt those. Here’s hoping they like it.
> 
> Funnily enough, shortly after that I went by my chicken coop. I found a THICC garter snake out there. On a whim we brought it inside and are making a temporary tub for it. It’s the same coloration as the ones we have (mom was wild caught while gravid, babies were technically born in captivity). We let a few go that wouldn’t eat, so we joked about it being one of those. Probably isn’t though.


Is it one of those black striped garter snakes?
In middle school one science teacher had a couple. One afternoon, I saw them mate and then they had eggs approximately weeks later.
In the other middle school that I attended my science teacher always fed his snake a frozen rat after class, but we were able to see it eat one afternoon.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 4, 2021)

Slugs won't let up smh


----------



## Devyn (Jul 8, 2021)

I stumbled on this in the middle of a video compilation (based on the music it seems to be a Tiktok?), just thought it looked really cool.  I've never seen a snake move like that before




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Hopefully he/she wasn't too stressed


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 8, 2021)

My tortoise managed to escape again for a few days last week, this being like the 4th time. Every time he escapes he goes uphill and ends up in one specific neighbours garden (he has a very secure fence hillside). I wonder why that is?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 8, 2021)

Because my male Red Eared Slider tends to analyze food sometimes, Mom teased him with this:
"How did I cook this? Did I use salt and pepper? Hmm"


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 9, 2021)

A Welsh Cake said:


> My tortoise managed to escape again for a few days last week, this being like the 4th time. Every time he escapes he goes uphill and ends up in one specific neighbours garden (he has a very secure fence hillside). I wonder why that is?


I think they like to go certain directions, when my friends leopard tortoise escapes she usually goes in the same direction

Saw this tree screamer earlier


----------



## Sundae (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 9, 2021)

Sundae said:


> View attachment 2329397
> View attachment 2329399


iirc there's a nice fanart of GINO from Godzilla (the usa one with Kent Brockman) and some of those guys hanging out, maybe one of the more traditional Godzillas in the shot


----------



## The Fraggle Queen (Jul 9, 2021)

Not sure if she’d count as a pet for this thread, but meet my pet snail. She’s an albino African Giant land snail, purchased for me as a Christmas gift by Mr Fraggle. I love her to bits and she brings me immense joy.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 9, 2021)

Tarnished Fraggle said:


> Not sure if she’d count as a pet for this thread, but meet my pet snail. She’s an albino African Giant land snail, purchased for me as a Christmas gift by Mr Fraggle. I love her to bits and she brings me immense joy.


Aww I love her! They're illegal where I live and I get why (could be invasive), but ngl I'm a little jelly of people who live where they're legal. They're super cute.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Jul 9, 2021)

I keep on intending to capture some garden snails to make a colony to feed my Blue Tongue Skink, maybe I should do that while I have several days at home with a communicable (non-covid) disease.


----------



## Sundae (Jul 10, 2021)

Thinking about ordering some praying mantises online to release into the yard for natural pest control (got a bit of a tick problem where I live).  Already have a few mantises around here, but 'd like to increase their numbers.




May even keep a few as pets.


----------



## Ribbit (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## The Fraggle Queen (Jul 17, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> Aww I love her! They're illegal where I live and I get why (could be invasive), but ngl I'm a little jelly of people who live where they're legal. They're super cute.


They are the most precious things on the world, but I can see why they’re illegal in some places, we only have her for now (no space for a giant tank) but if we got another snail there’d be eggs aplenty and the freezing process to dispose of said eggs is a pain in the backside, one of my childhood friends had two and they were getting rid of eggs every couple weeks to a month.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 17, 2021)

Tarnished Fraggle said:


> Not sure if she’d count as a pet for this thread, but meet my pet snail. She’s an albino African Giant land snail, purchased for me as a Christmas gift by Mr Fraggle. I love her to bits and she brings me immense joy.


A friend of mine is a teacher, and she had a couple garden snails as class pets. Well, snails love getting up to hanky panky so she had more and more. I adopted one and named it Havel. He died awhile back, I don’t know from what but I felt bad about it. They’re fun to watch eat.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 17, 2021)

Tarnished Fraggle said:


> They are the most precious things on the world, but I can see why they’re illegal in some places, we only have her for now (no space for a giant tank) but if we got another snail there’d be eggs aplenty and the freezing process to dispose of said eggs is a pain in the backside, one of my childhood friends had two and they were getting rid of eggs every couple weeks to a month.


Is it possibly to feed to eggs to anything? Like would any lizards or fish or whatever eat the snail eggs? 

Mollusks seem like they tend to have a shitton of offspring, lord only knows every night tons of slugs come out and eat my plants (being trying to pick them off and toss them in the woods, also gathered some for my friends box turtle). 

Images from an event today


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Jul 17, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> A friend of mine is a teacher, and she had a couple garden snails as class pets. Well, snails love getting up to hanky panky so she had more and more. I adopted one and named it Havel. He died awhile back, I don’t know from what but I felt bad about it. They’re fun to watch eat.


I'm still working on getting some snails to breed for feeders, but they are easy to get to breed (their requirements are soil, moisture, vegetables, cuttlebone and maybe leaf litter) and you can mostly just feed the smaller ones to many lizards freely. BTS are supposed to like them and most arboreal insectivores like Chameleons have snails as a large part of their natural diet. Their shells make them a good source of calcium too. Wild caught snails and slugs have a rather high amount of parasites and slugs in aggregate can be dangerous because unlike snails they don't have armor for protection so they tend to rely on chemical defenses.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 17, 2021)

Oddjob OTP said:


> I'm still working on getting some snails to breed for feeders, but they are easy to get to breed (their requirements are soil, moisture, vegetables, cuttlebone and maybe leaf litter) and you can mostly just feed the smaller ones to many lizards freely. BTS are supposed to like them and most arboreal insectivores like Chameleons have snails as a large part of their natural diet. Their shells make them a good source of calcium too. Wild caught snails and slugs have a rather high amount of parasites and slugs in aggregate can be dangerous because unlike snails they don't have armor for protection so they tend to rely on chemical defenses.


Yeah, she had so many baby snails she had to get some smaller separate tanks for them. Google tells me chickens can and may enjoy eating snails so maybe I'll try that sometime. My friend's snail "community" has been captive for nearly 2 years so not at much chance of parasites or whatnot compared to wild ones.

We found out that our chickens seem to like minnows too. We got some feeder minnows for our garter snakes and they LOVE them. One in particular can be seen watching the water bowl for awhile, hunting. We threw some excess into a shallow water tub in or chicken coop to see what happens and they were gone a day or two later. I know I can get dried minnows (and shrimps) from a chicken treat company I usually buy from, but fresh ones give some enrichment to both my scaly and feathery kids.

Edit so I don't double-post: 
It pisses me off when I see someone post "I just got this cute snake at a reptile expo! Can anyone tell me what kind of tank it needs or any tips on care?" Like, you should have that in mind BEFORE you ever get a snake wth. People kept telling me blood pythons were "hard to take care of and aggressive" before I got mine. But I researched for several months and had an exact idea of what tank to set up and how to feed her before even going to an expo. And she's the most docile snake of all my friends. Hech, it even pisses me off when people think you don't need any preparation to get a dog or a cat.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Jul 20, 2021)

I obtained snails, one woke immediately the other after about an hour the third is still sleeping (or dead, but probably not) 12 hours after I unpacked them. The plan is to let these ones breed and feed snails a bit smaller than they are now to my skink


----------



## Ribbit (Jul 21, 2021)

Beautiful Green Vine Snake


----------



## The Fraggle Queen (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> Yeah, she had so many baby snails she had to get some smaller separate tanks for them. Google tells me chickens can and may enjoy eating snails so maybe I'll try that sometime. My friend's snail "community" has been captive for nearly 2 years so not at much chance of parasites or whatnot compared to wild ones.
> 
> We found out that our chickens seem to like minnows too. We got some feeder minnows for our garter snakes and they LOVE them. One in particular can be seen watching the water bowl for awhile, hunting. We threw some excess into a shallow water tub in or chicken coop to see what happens and they were gone a day or two later. I know I can get dried minnows (and shrimps) from a chicken treat company I usually buy from, but fresh ones give some enrichment to both my scaly and feathery kids.
> 
> ...


People who don’t do research before getting a pet are assholes. I have an axolotl as well as my snail and I spent ages researching what he needed for his tank/size requirements/what I needed to give him the best life. Someone I know just bought one and stuck it in a tiny tank and it straight up died. Pet stores/expos should try and ensure people know their stuff before going in.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 21, 2021)

I may need to rethink how I give our garter snakes minnows. The last few times, we tossed 6 into each of their water tubs as enrichment and “passive feedings” in between meals of worms and pinky mice (cut into bite sized pieces). They ate a couple minnows a day. Last feeding they ate half in one day. Yesterday they ate ALL their pinky pieces and all the minnows. We’re probably going to just use minnows as another main feeding item since they’ve gotten so damn good at fishing.

Here’s some of the fatso noodles (we have two tanks with two garters each right now).


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 21, 2021)

Coffee Druid said:


> I may need to rethink how I give our garter snakes minnows. The last few times, we tossed 6 into each of their water tubs as enrichment and “passive feedings” in between meals of worms and pinky mice (cut into bite sized pieces). They ate a couple minnows a day. Last feeding they ate half in one day. Yesterday they ate ALL their pinky pieces and all the minnows. We’re probably going to just use minnows as another main feeding item since they’ve gotten so damn good at fishing.
> 
> Here’s some of the fatso noodles (we have two tanks with two garters each right now).
> View attachment 2367225
> View attachment 2367226


Yeah my friend who has garters and ribbon snakes just uses guppies as meals for the snakes and alternates between that and rodents. Garters are wild, fun dudes full of surprises.

I know box turtles not only eat slugs, but apparently they're one of their favorite foods. Few weeks ago I gave a bunch I gathered to keep away from my plants to give to her boxes. Idk what else can eat them safely tho. 

Isnt there a snake species that eats snails exclusively? I wanna say it's one of those weird little african colubrids. I know caiman lizards also like them a lot.


----------



## Ribbit (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Carcinology (Jul 31, 2021)

Anyone else like Huntsmen? I haven't seen one in a while. I miss these spiderbros.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jul 31, 2021)

IDK if these count as creepy crawlers, but I don’t care.  I’ve researched saltwater aquaria for over a decade andI WILL have these little dudes in my life (Lionfish are badass mofos and I can ramble on about how awesome they are):


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 5, 2021)

Blue Insularis - Beautiful, but venomous.


----------



## SCSI (Aug 19, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> IDK if these count as creepy crawlers, but I don’t care.  I’ve researched saltwater aquaria for over a decade andI WILL have these little dudes in my life (Lionfish are badass mofos and I can ramble on about how awesome they are):



Agreed, lionfish are the absolute best. Random funfact, they change colors to an extent to camouflage with their environment (stripes turn brown or red), and also to convey mood (very pale == fear/stress).  They also stand on their heads with their dorsal spines facing threats if they're frightened.





Also, a fine ball python.


----------



## Ribbit (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't bug me!


----------



## Exuvia (Sep 18, 2021)

Here's a candy leafhopper and a giant fucking moth I found the other day.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Sep 18, 2021)

Our educational snake at the wildlife clinic- because of the whole apocalypse thing he doesn't get taken out much anymore for talks so I've been handling him for a bit every day I come in. He's a good noodle boi

I don't own a snake (though I would love to!) but I have a spider friend that has lived in my window for maybe a year now. I named her Yolanda.


----------



## Ribbit (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (Sep 27, 2021)

Friendly eyebrow spotted last night


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 1, 2021)

An orb weaver picture I took at mom's in Alabama last week. BIG ASS spider (body length about 4 inches)! When you touch its web, it runs around to the other side and starts thrusting the web in and out at you. Very creepy, but totally cool at the same time. Web shot and extreme closeup.


----------



## Ribbit (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Crex Crex (Oct 5, 2021)

I am raising an army of termites.


----------



## Ponzo (Oct 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oddjob OTP (Oct 5, 2021)

Those Snails I got to breed for my Skink's diets are still alive, one of them is doing great is super active, the other two less so, they are eating green beans and collard greens in this picture. No babys yet, but I'm hopeful snaillets soon™







I think they are about as interesting and personable as any vegetarian invertebrate could be. Which is kind of damning with faint praise but hey. They shit an absolutely ridiculous amount on all available surfaces though.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 6, 2021)

Oddjob OTP said:


> my Skink's diets


Speaking of skinks, captured a pic of this magnificent bastard last week.


----------



## Exuvia (Oct 7, 2021)

Two arboreal orbweavers moved into the garden a couple of weeks ago. It's been cool seeing the prey accumulate in the webs each day by the time I get home from work. They're basically impossible to photograph properly, though.


----------



## Ribbit (Oct 7, 2021)

Eyelash Viper


----------



## Android raptor (Oct 29, 2021)

I've been pretty busy all month volunteering with reptile shit, some recent-ish pics






My scorpion got to be a glowie for halloween


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 30, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> My scorpion got to be a glowie for halloween


What species?


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Android raptor (Oct 30, 2021)

Mesh Gear Fox said:


> What species?


Asian forest scorpion! Most common in captivity currently


----------



## Android raptor (Oct 31, 2021)

Doublepost with this roach I saw outside a while back wearing a stylish accessory. Halloween etc


----------



## Ribbit (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## The Lizard Queen (Nov 2, 2021)

Why do people think reptiles are creepy? 
Things like rodents are so much worse, with their scurrying and eyes and nasty little paws... eugh.


----------



## Android raptor (Nov 13, 2021)

The Lizard Queen said:


> Why do people think reptiles are creepy?
> Things like rodents are so much worse, with their scurrying and eyes and nasty little paws... eugh.


Eh, I don't think rodents are too bad either. I just don't think I could keep them as pets with as high maintenance as they are, plus rats for example only live maybe 3 years and usually have lots of health problems later in life (esp cancer and tumors) 

Here's a few pics from an event I helped at a few weeks ago. My friends baby aldabra tortoise continues to grow and be sassy and manipulative af


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 13, 2021)

Ribbit said:


> View attachment 2680494


This was probably inhumanely posed, in all honesty.


The Lizard Queen said:


> Why do people think reptiles are creepy?
> Things like rodents are so much worse, with their scurrying and eyes and nasty little paws... eugh.


Rodents can be cute too.
They are just much more likely to spread diseases to us, given they are taxonomically closer in relation to us.



Not sure what this cute little thing is, but I uncovered him/her while surveying for Scarlet Kingsnakes, and took a quick photo before putting the wood back in place and leaving him/her be.



This one is a Florida Mouse caught in a drift fence, a fairly unique species of deer mouse endemic only to the sandhills of north & central Florida.
They are one of many species to utilize Gopher Tortoise burrows, although they usually create their own little side-tunnels just below the entrance to the tortoise burrow.


----------



## Android raptor (Nov 13, 2021)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> This was probably inhumanely posed, in all honesty.
> 
> Rodents can be cute too.
> They are just much more likely to spread diseases to us, given they are taxonomically closer in relation to us.
> ...


That's super cool, I know gopher tortoises are keystone species especially because so many other animals utilize their burrows. I know eastern indigo and eastern diamondback rattlesnakes are common roomies with gopher torts, as well as the aptly named, endangered gopher frog.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 13, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> That's super cool, I know gopher tortoises are keystone species especially because so many other animals utilize their burrows. I know eastern indigo and eastern diamondback rattlesnakes are common roomies with gopher torts, as well as the aptly named, endangered gopher frog.


Most species that aren't either birds* or arboreal lizards use GT burrows out there in those sandhill/xeric scrub/pine savanna ecosystems. Another cool one is the Florida Pine Snake.
It makes sense if you've ever been in those environments, really sandy and barren without much else permanent shelter.

*Even then Burrowing Owls also use old GT burrows, and I think there is some other kind of ground bird that has been recorded rooming down in those holes.


----------



## Ribbit (Nov 13, 2021)

Mangrove Snake


----------



## Sundae (Nov 14, 2021)

Mexican red knee tarantula


----------



## Ribbit (Nov 21, 2021)

A Snake swimming over one of the Channels in the Okavango Delta, Botswana.


----------



## Gunga Dan (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Oddjob OTP (Dec 3, 2021)

I got another lizard, this cute little leopard gecko exploring the bioactive cage I set up for him


----------



## Gunga Dan (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Gunga Dan (Jan 1, 2022)

Corn Snake


----------



## HSN (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm looking for a bit of advice on a red eared slider. I have a young one whose tank I just recently renovated. She used to have a shitty little basking platform that she had out grown. She would bask on it for hours every day, but after putting in a new one she refuses to bask. I know she is capable of getting on it as I'll see her on it once every couple of days, but once she sees me and gets spooked she won't get back on. That wasn't a problem with the old one, she'd get right back on after we left the room. I've checked the temp too, thermometer says ~100F which I know is on the high side, but I think the reading is off cause it feels closer to 90F.


Not my pic, but basically what I've got. Only difference is I've got a piece of slate on the platform, but she hasn't touched it. I'd greatly appreciate any tips.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jan 23, 2022)

Striped Newt (Notopthalmus perstriatus), male.

Rare species endemic to south Georgia & north/central Florida. Threatened by pine agriculture, droughts and wildfire suppression.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 19, 2022)

Recently found love at first sight. Vinegaroons. These freaks are adorable.


----------



## Angel Dust (Feb 21, 2022)

If we're talking absolute dream reptiles, mine would be a Galapagos tortoise. Those things are fucking rad. I'd also love to have a big ass perentie monitor. I'd walk it around the neighborhood and let it mean mug the elderly and terrify the school children. 

I plan on later in the year getting some Ackie monitors. Question for the reptile people of this thread: I'm considering getting a Catio thing and repurposing it as a large enclosure. Something like this:





Good idea or no? What would you put in it or do to it? (Besides the obvious adding branches and plants and things) 

Currently I have:
A carpet python named Pineapples. She's pretty nice for a carpet. Watches Netflix with me and likes to just hang out.
2 ball pythons, an Albino and a Piebald, named Mr.B Gone and Quinton, after a Clive Barker book I like. Both are incredibly chill snakes and Mr B honestly seems like he enjoys being handled. He'll hang out on my neck as long as I'll keep him there. Q is fun to watch and likes to climb around on the branches in his enclosure. 

Unpopular but I deeply dislike Iguanas, little razor clawed hateful bastards. Everytime one comes into work, everyone pretends to busy to avoid dealing with it.


----------



## Cryptojew (Sep 6, 2022)

My kingsnake shed and now he's crawled back inside of it and is using it as a coat.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 15, 2022)

Put some new coconut huts in my hermie tank. One of the huts is now upside down. Those little cannibals are lucky they're cute.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 15, 2022)

>reptiles 
>creepy


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Nov 15, 2022)

Update on my red eared sliders. They have a new bridge and 2 heaters.
The female likes to eat raw onions. Both turtles are very healthy.

Yesterday, my male red eared slider Irwin was protesting over video game music and attempted to escape. Remembering that he likes New Age music like Kitaro, i found a playlist for him. He glanced at the TV then calmed down and continued basking. He's an adolescent turtle BTW


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 15, 2022)

Funny story 
As a kid, I watched a shitty movie about a komodo dragon killing people and told my mom I wanted one. She then told me that they aren't real and I got upset. Fast forward to a few years later, we go on a field trip to the zoo for school and we see a komodo dragon. Me being a retarded 10 year old was in awe because they're real. 
Fuck you, mom, gaslighting me.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 15, 2022)

Want to hear a hermit crab chirp?




This sound can mean a lot of things. Stress, boredom, happiness, and wanted to chirp.


----------

